# Almond Joy's Kidding Thread~She Had A Doe= Update Page 4 WITH PICS!



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

Almond Joy is a yearling oberhasli doe, due in Late April/Early May. She was bred to a GIANT buck, thunder, who is also an oberhasli. So, her kid(s) will be purebred, fun-filled obies!!!!
Here's a picture taken about a month ago, and yes she sure does love the grain in that bowl 






I just lease her so I can show her, but decided to make a kidding thread just for her  Yesterday, she got a dose of CD/T....I'm trying to come up with names for her kids, they must be named after snack foods. Next weekend I'll try to get some more pics of her, she sure is getting fat!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 27, 2011)

beautiful girl. will be watching for those babies pics


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 27, 2011)

She is pretty!! Good luck!! Hope she does well for you!!!  I love obies!!
They are my second favorite goatie!!! 

Awaiting baby pics!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

I love obies too. If I were ever to get my own goats, I would get 2 does... a toggenburg and an oberhasli!!!  
PS That pic doesn't do her justice at all.... you should see her when she is shaved for the fair....
Oh, wait, here's a pic from last September fair, she's the one on the left




She's such a great goat to lead, you barely even have to tug on her, I think she enjoys it!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 29, 2011)

I need some name suggestions.... They need to be snack food related...
I thought Samoa was pretty good but its nickname would be Sam... which is a boy name!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

...............


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it!!! Maybe for a boy!!!! Any others?


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 29, 2011)

I think Brownie would be a cute snack food name for an obie. Or maybe Caramel or Choco? (I once knew a horse named Choco and have always wanted to use that name.)

Edited to say:
Choco is pronounced like 'CHOCK-O' - not sure if the other spelling makes sense.  

Your doe is a beauty!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 29, 2011)

Reese's/Reese
Riesen
Gorp (trail mix)
Snickers
Pringle
Baby Ruth


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 29, 2011)

Rolo


----------



## PattySh (Mar 30, 2011)

Peanut
Cheeto
Carmello
HubbaBubba
Nacho
S'more (I have a goat named S'more)
Muffin
Cookie
Cupcake
Twinkie
Biscotti
Peaches


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 30, 2011)

......................


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 30, 2011)

Lots of good names!!!!!!!! I'll have to tell her owners (Since I just lease her) them!!!

Baby Ruth won't work since that was her sister, but then she died from eating something poisonous.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't wait until she kids!!!! It won't happen for at least 3 weeks, but I still get to be excited!  

Sooner or later I'll be posting some cute fluffy obi goat kid pics!!!!!


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the name Santana for a doeling. It may not be a food, but its still quite dainty.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 5, 2011)

I do like that name... sounds like a good horse name!


----------



## chandasue (Apr 5, 2011)

Mint or Peppermint
Chiclet (do they still make that gum?)
Bit-O-Honey
Laffy Taffy
Pixy Stix
Raisinet
Sweetart


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going to see her today!!!!! Let's see how fat she is!


----------



## Chickenfever (Apr 9, 2011)

Do-Si-Do


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 23, 2011)

She has quite the udder, and they're expecting her to freshen in 2-3 weeks!!!!!! YAY! We shaved her down, and it looked terrible since the clipper's comb was so close, it was a black goat with a brown head! LOL


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

My appologies if I accidentally repeat any that were previously mentioned.
Extra
Orbit(would be perfect for a moon-spotted kid)
Dove
Hershey
Charleston(Charleston Chews)
Take 5
Necco
Wrigley
Sky(Sky Bar)
Tootsie Roll
Skittles
Everlasting Gobstopper
Lemon Head
Whoppers
Candy Cane
Tiramisu
Cannoli
Baklava
Ruffles
Tortilla
Fiddle Faddle
Cracker Jack
Orville Redenbacher
Act II
Jiffy Pop
Crunch & Munch
Pop Secret
Mike & Ikes
Hot Tamales
Twizzler
Milky Way
Kit Kat
Fun Dip
100 Grand
Zero
Mounds
PEZ
Pop Rocks
PayDay
SKOR
Symphony
Toblerone
Starburst
Twix
Whatchamacallit
Zagnut
Oh Henry
Nabisco
Ritz
Keebler
Kraft
Kashi
Tostito
Frito
Dorito
Haribo
Trolli

_*Edited to add:*
Graham
Teddy Bear(the cookies)
Rold Gold
Snyder
Chex Mix
Auntie Anne
UTZ _


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW!!! That's a lot of names. We couldn't have a moon spotted kid though since she's a purebred obie and so are her kid (s).If she has twin bucks, Mike and Ike would be PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> WOW!!! That's a lot of names. We couldn't have a moon spotted kid though since she's a purebred obie and so are her kid (s).If she has twin bucks, Mike and Ike would be PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!


Very true on the moon spotting... slipped my mind when I was posting, that Nigerians or nigerian crosses are the only dairy breeds who can have that. :/
I thought Mike & Ike was gonna be a choice.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 23, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like starburst, too!!!!


----------



## rrhall (Apr 23, 2011)

We also have an Almond Joy Obie, we just named her kids..,Willy Wonka (buckling) and Baby Ruth (doeling).  We all love to see baby pictures, so you have to post them when she kids.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 23, 2011)

Almond Joy is such a great name for such a great breed of goat! I don't know why not many people have obies.... They're nice, quiet, and just overall amazing


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Almond Joy is such a great name for such a great breed of goat! I don't know why not many people have obies.... They're nice, quiet, and just overall amazing


I think it has something to do with their size being intimidating... like with my Mom. She would not consider and obie because it iss too big for her liking. She prefers smaller animals, as exhibited by her dogs: 27 lbs, 16 lbs, and 8 lbs. She does not wish to ever own a big(over 30 lbs) dog, unless it is one that she will not come into contact with, like an LGD(would be in my care).  I do find it odd that she would prefer a llama or alpaca as a LG over a dog... but that is my Mom for ya.
Personally I would love to have an Obie doe for milking, and let it breed with our 2 Nigi-Pyg bucklings(will officially be bucks in September) and get cute little mini Obies!


  Maybe I can convince her before fall to let me get just 1 obie doe for my birthday in October....  anyone close to NH that wants to gift me one 

 ???


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 24, 2011)

Compared to all of the other full-sized dairy goats, obies are actually one of the smallest, and they milk wonderfully!


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record.......  Other breeds (ie nubians) can have moonspots, But not blue eyes...  yes, yes they are called spotted or speckled, but they are moonspots.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 24, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be a defect in the toggenburg, oberhasli, saanen, and sable breeds since they need to have the correct coloring for the breed, unlike alpines, nubians, nigerian dwarfs, etc.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (May 8, 2011)

She kidded today, of course, Mother's Day  
She had a beautiful single doeling that's so friendly. Once I got the call, I immediately drove over with my dad to go see her  I fed her about a whole beer bottle (with a nipple, of course,) of colostrum from Joy. The owner says she has a great udder and amazing teats for a first freshener, so she should do well this year in the show ring! We dipped the doeling's umbilical cord in iodine, and I held her for about the whole three ours I was there. I've narrowed the names down to Caramel, Snickers, and Twinkie. 
Here are the pictures! And btw she is a purebred obie!


















\

And she ate the afterbirth


----------



## rebelINny (May 8, 2011)

Congrats to you and Almond Joy! so glad you got a doe!

I also had a kid born today but it's a buck. I had one born last night too, another buck but he has blue eyes


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful! I vote for Snickers!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (May 8, 2011)

I saw! The farm I lease from has had 3 bucks and I think 8 does! Great ratio so far!


----------



## swest (May 8, 2011)

Boy she looks like a big girl, Congrats!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (May 8, 2011)

Yes, I believe she is around 10-11 lbs, but I'll weigh her when I go to the farm on Friday!


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

I like caramel...though she looks like a milkyway to me 

She's beautiful Congratulations!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 9, 2011)

So pretty! She looks VERY good!


----------



## helmstead (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 9, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> And she ate the afterbirth


Okay first, I have to say that with her coloration I would name her either Twix or Tagalong... I just see caramel or peanut butter cookie with chocolate dizzle.

Second,    if her mom ate the afterbirth... the amount of nutrients that the does get from that is incredible! It is the same with dogs and cats. I have been curious as to why people on here tend to be squeamish or disapproving of allowing the doe to do what comes natural to her... with dogs and cats people are encouraged to get the mother to eat it.
Can anyone clue me into why it is not an encouraged thing with goats?


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know in some cultures it's humans that eat their afterbirth   

So now that I've completely grossed you out...I agree it's really no big deal for a goat to eat it's afterbirth...we just think it's gross. I think eating liver and tongue is gross too but some people think it's great...I think it really comes down to what each person believes and is willing to accept Livinwright


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I mentioned, I have just been curious as to why it isn't *as* encouraged with goats as it is with dogs and cats... nothing against people who refrain due to beliefs or for thinking it is gross... just curious.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

It grosses me out but I don't keep them from doing it (any of my animals).  I think I've only seen a couple of people post before that they remove it and don't allow their animals to eat it...I think it's just not really talked about all that much.  :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 10, 2011)

I honestly feel that most prey animals eat their placentas in order to hide evidence that their was a birth, like they would do out in the wild to avoid being eaten since a new baby is very vulnerable.  Goats and other ruminants don't *need* the nutrition from the placenta, so if mine don't eat it I don't care.  Most of my girls don't try to eat the actual placenta. Most of them will clean up any birthing fluids before they actually lamb/kid, but once the lamb/kid is on the ground they typically are focusing on the baby too much to worry about the placenta. And that's totally fine with me.  I normally just go ahead and pick placentas up and compost them.  If they happen to eat it before I get to it, fine.  If not, that's fine too.  I provide plenty of nutrition so they don't *need* it.


----------

